# Help! Dragon Betta Going Downhill!!!



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, so just yesterday, I got a new betta and a mate for him, so I moved my dragon betta out of my 6.6 gal. and put him in the two gal. that had previously been inhabited by a guppy. The Guppy was fine before I sold him and did'nt suffer from any illness, but the day I moved Smaug into the 2 gal. he started going downhill. At first I thought it was just shock and put some stuff in that was supposed to help, but today I woke up and when I checked on him, his red coloring had deteriorated to a copper brown color. This set off warning flags, but I didn't put in anything yet because I had some chores to do. About two hours later, I came back and he was on the bottom with his gills hardly moving. I put him in a fish net and balanced it to hold him near the surface so he can breath and added some amquel to nuetralize any toxins, but so far no improvement. There are NO external symptoms other than the trouble breathing and reduced coloration. Could it be the change in water conditions from one tank to another? Please respond quickly, I really don't want to lose this guy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Test ur water.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Water change


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

wouldnt you be mad if you got kicked out of your masion and put into a trailor home, j/k i would deff do what they say and test the water and do a water change, but the color change and the slugishness is a sign of stress and depression.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

it sounds to me like he's going to die today... tell me if I'm wrong...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sounds like high ammonia levels to me... the gasping and loss of color. Are his gills pinkish at all? Bettas shouldn't be "gasping" all that much since they're labyrinth breathers.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Did you put clean water in the little tank? Never miss a chance to reset ammonia. nitrite, and nitrate to zero.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Ammonia, nitrate, and nitrate are at zero, his gills were normal color (yes I said WERE, he died last night, RIP Smaug.) Betta man, you must be a fortuneteller or something, you nailed it right on. Thanks for your help. I DID do a sixty percent water change when I saw him going downhill, but the little guy didn't get any better. Just went to Petco and got some betta meds so I'll be more prepared next time.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

How'd you know I was a fortune teller lol?


----------

